# Marklin Maxi G Scale Engine Power Question



## mapper65 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm interested in buying one of these Marklin G Scale/1 Gauge engines. I know where I can find one for what I feel is a fair price but the person that has it doesn't know anything about trains and he doesn't live close to me to go and try it out.

Does anyone know for sure if these are DC or AC. I currently have a Digitrax system and mainly own Accucraft & LGB stuff which are either DC or DCC.

If I can run this on DC or DCC then I'm ok with that. Might have a different opinion if this uses an AC transformer like Lionel because it would not be directly compatible with my DC or DCC lines. Just curious if there are any Marklin experts on here that can give me the facts. I believe that this has sound and from what I've read, it may need Marklin's version of DCC to active the whistle but I don't know about using this with Digitrax.

These were part of a starter set and I see someone with the full starter set on eBay but I can't see the transformer in the set close enough to read the specs.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

